# 14x7 DAYTON WIRE WHEELs



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

14x7 GOLD NIP, GOLD HUB, GOLD KNOCKOFFS/ DAYTON stamped on front of hub and inside 225
$1650



























. MY LAST 2 OFFERS DIDN'T WORK OUT; BUT TIME HAS COME, 
I NEED TO TURN THESE. $1500 FIRM


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## blvd cruiser 832 (Mar 2, 2015)

Location


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice Tami. Rebuilt?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

blvd cruiser 832 said:


> Location


@ Zeus Wire Wheels, in Orange by Chevy Shop and approx 10 mins from Disneyland


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

johnnie65 said:


> Nice Tami. Rebuilt?


No, not rebuilt at all **NOS** just on tires, not in boxes......


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Wat size are the skins


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## jgraza17 (Dec 28, 2012)

NICE! Should go quick!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice wheels! cheap price too


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

These Daytons are beautiful the chrome and gold looks amazing pics don't do them justice :thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

PRICE REDUCED TO $1500 Firm !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

$weet.....nice price


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> These Daytons are beautiful the chrome and gold looks amazing pics don't do them justice :thumbsup:


Dayton Wire Wheels® it is, what it is


----------



## shoke94 (Jul 16, 2015)

Do you still have them and would they fit on a 98 Honda civic


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Man seen these yesterday the gold is buatiful!!!!


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

trade for some 22inch 3pcs rims and tires new cost 5500


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Still for sale. $1500


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Damn. Wish they were 13's.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Sweet looking Daytons Tami ....


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Mr Cucho said:


> Sweet looking Daytons Tami ....


Thanks Mr Cucho, good to see you cruising around lay it low again!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

SORRY FOR ANY INCONVIENCE; THE DAYTON'S SOLD ABOUT A WEEK AGO and I forgot to post it!!!!


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Tami said:


> Thanks Mr Cucho, good to see you cruising around lay it low again!!!


U welcome Tami !!! Thank u I been here on n off just don't really post much is to much drama u know ...lol


----------



## anydice (Nov 1, 2009)

Can you take a credit card


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

anydice said:


> Can you take a credit card


Sorry, They sold last July.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

How much shipped to 87439, PayPal ready


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

dang ive been looking for some like these. can i get some more info? how many spokes, have they ever been curbed, would they fit on my taxi... u know the basic standard infos. nahhh u know what, fuck it ill take them... send me paypal info.


----------



## 83 reg ttops (Sep 16, 2012)

They sold over a year ago this thread is old..


----------



## 1990Chevy (Dec 10, 2020)

Tami said:


> 14x7 GOLD NIP, GOLD HUB, GOLD KNOCKOFFS/ DAYTON stamped on front of hub and inside 225
> $1650
> 
> View attachment 1694169
> ...


I want to buy the rims. Let me know. 323-434-6742


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

1990Chevy said:


> I want to buy the rims. Let me know. 323-434-6742


]


----------

